# The definitive Xikar vs Palio thread



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok... I know what your'e thinking... Oh no... not another Xikar vs Palio thread.

Before you start bashing me, and telling me to use search, please hear me out.

I recently purchased a Xikar, and I love it. I have read the other threads, and lots of people really love the Palio, and as such, I am considering ordering one.

What I am looking for is this: I would like only the people who have used *BOTH!! *cutters to respond to this thread.

If you have not used both, then you have no basis for comparison.
For example, It would not be accurate, or fair of me to tell someone that the Xikar is better... because I have never used the Palio.

Please tell which one you prefer, and why in your opinion it is the better cutter.

The intent of this thread is not to created a debate, but simply to state your opinion.
thanks,

-Jason


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Well even though most of the people in the other threads state they have used both... this thread has the word "definitive" in it so I'm going to post  LOL


I own both Xikar's and Palio's (multiple of each brand) and can say without a doubt that Palio will be my choice hands down. Since I started using the Palio's I have used nothing else. The Xikar's just sit there collecting dust and/or I have given some to my cigar smoking buddies.

Without going into too much detail almost every aspect of the Palio is superior to the Xikar IMO. From performance to durability and guarantee the Palio gets my vote. Sharpest, cleanest cut and they are just better quality IMO. 

Plus (and this is an extra) Palio is owned and operated by a couple of our elder LLG's here on CS and I'm always in support of a company that supports ClubStogie and the members here:tu


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

I own both and love both for diffrent reason at diffrent times...

When i go out to events (weddings) where i have to get all "blinged" out i personally think the Xikar finishes my look, but when im just hanging out with my friends my goto cutter is my palio...

Honestly i think the Palio is a better cutter (always sharper,), but my xikar is more pleasing to the eye.

in a perfect world i would have a Palio made like this Xikar:











LasciviousXXX said:


> Plus (and this is an extra) Palio is owned and operated by a couple of our elder LLG's here on CS and I'm always in support of a company that supports ClubStogie and the members here:tu


agreed...


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Well even though most of the people in the other threads state they have used both... this thread has the word "definitive" in it so I'm going to post  LOL
> 
> I own both Xikar's and Palio's (multiple of each brand) and can say without a doubt that Palio will be my choice hands down. Since I started using the Palio's I have used nothing else. The Xikar's just sit there collecting dust and/or I have given some to my cigar smoking buddies.
> 
> ...


Agree Dustin :tu

Have used MANY cutters over the year (16+) and the Palio I bought nearly 8 years ago is still my "go to" cutter and as sharp as ever.


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Well even though most of the people in the other threads state they have used both...


Yes, however in those threads you see many people saying " ive never used brand x, but I have brand Y and it;s the best" I am trying to get the facts, not just uneducated responses.

Thanks for the response:tu


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't own both but have used both..and as I have posted before it really doesn't matter too much what we all say. I have used a number of different cutters and the Xikar feels better in my hand, again in MY HAND....my suggestion is to try out as many cutter as you can and decide which works for you. I have actually gone away from my normal Xikar and use my Xikar Multi-tool for all my cigar cutting, and a punsh on a few here and there. Good Luck!





Shawn


----------



## NGuay (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm with Zemekone on this. I have both and like both. They both do their job well and have their uses. The Palio is probably a little better cut and my use around the house cutter while I prefer the look and feel of the Xikar. 

I have a Havana Collection Xikar I received as a gift. It's an absolutely gorgeous little cutter that I like to take when I go out.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with LasciviousXXX. I own two Xikar's(received as gifts) and both are sitting in a drawer. I use a Palio 90% of the time. On a rare occasion I get the urge to punch a stick, just to do something different. 
Not sure why this thread is any different from the dozens and dozens of threads on the subject. If you havent made a decision based on the other posts on this subject, it is doubtful this thread will sway you one way or another. 
Go to a herf, use both cutters and see which one you like. :2


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

I have both. I like the Palio more. I've yet to crush the head of my cigar as I have done a few times with the xikar. While i think the xikar wins the "eye candy" award, i think the palio is much more functional.


----------



## smitty (Sep 19, 2006)

I have used both and prefer the action of the Palio to the Xikar. 

Another feature I have used more than I thought is the built in cigar rest of the palio. Comes in handy when you don't have an ashtray


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

I lost a Xicar golfing, and never replaced it. I have little use for bling just for bling....I prefer function over form.
Palio.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Use your teeth. You will never be without this way.

Al :ss:ss


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I have both. My Xikar's spring inside broke after about 20 cuts. Its sitting in my truck, and I haven't bothered to send it back to Xikar for repair yet. My palio doesn't leave my pocket. I use it for all my smokes, and have for about 3 years, and it still cuts tried and true.
Scott


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

Poriggity said:


> Its sitting in my truck, and I haven't bothered to send it back to Xikar for repair yet. Scott


You should be able to take it to any B&M that sells Xikar, and they should trade it out for you on the spot.... Xikar encourages this from their dealers.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Just my thought on the "bling" factor when going to a HERF......

I usually HERF with BOTL's from CS and other places and to the brothers in the know, Palio *is* the bling. Those that know..... go Palio 

I should be their marketing guy :r


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I might take it to my local shop to see if they'll swap it out.
Scott


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

ding ding ding Dustin! I was at my local shop with my palio in my pocket... And one of the guys.. Drazzil on here said he'd like to have a Palio when he gets the $$. At that point, I whipped it out and said "You mean like this one?" And I almost had to wipe the drool from his chin :r
Scott


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

I have both and use both......

The Palio does make a slightly better cut, imho. I don't usually get "blinged" up but the xikar is pretty cool looking. Really makes more difference as to which one is closer as to which one gets used. 

Honestly, it's another toy.....
If it will make you happy get the Palio. Switch back and forth. Wait for the "bling" herf and we can all break out the cool Xikars......:r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Just my thought on the "bling" factor when going to a HERF......
> 
> I usually HERF with BOTL's from CS and other places and to the brothers in the know, *Palio is the bling*. Those that know..... go Palio
> 
> I should be their marketing guy :r


:tpd::tpd::tpd: I also use the "cigar rest" feature of my Palio as smitty said. :ss


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

madurofan said:


> Wait for the "bling" herf and we can all break out the cool Xikars......:r


Bling herf at my house!!!!! :r


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

bobarian said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd: I also use the "cigar rest" feature of my Palio as smitty said. :ss


Thats one thing I don't do enough is use the cigar rest feature!
Scott


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I have had a couple of Xikars and ordered a Palio solely based on what one of the non definitive threads said.

And to quote someone...........I think it was Costa

If I lost 100 palio's I would buy 101 it is that much better in my opinion.

Don't get me wrong my Xikar is good but there is a difference between good and great.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I didn't read the previous replies, but I've just recently gotten a palio (Heartfelt) after having a xikar for about a 6 months or so I'd say. Truthfully, at this point I've not had a preference. There's disadvantages to both. With the palio, I can lay it on the table, stick the stogie into and make a cut, but the one I have leaves a little edge, so not quiet a perfect cut (but that could be due to operator error). It does have a great cut, and lifetime guarrentee I believe. The xikar, it's alittle easier to hold, but it cuts just a bit too much if i do the table top thing like the palio, the aesthetics are also better (overall IMO). It also has lifetime guarrentee/warranty. But, since I can't really do the table top thing, it makes me line up the cigar a little more, being more cautious when I make a cut.
Both still get tobacco everywhere, so both can be a little messy with the tidbits of tobacco flying everywhere. But all in all, I say they're equal. It's just depends on the way you cut, preferred method, etc. I'll put the palio in my otterbox and take it with me, but my xikar is sitting right next to my humi and will be the first I pick up if I'm to smoke right then.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Use your teeth. You will never be without this way.
> 
> Al :ss:ss


I always carry my keys with me, and found a cheapo punch w/key ring, always ready to herf if there's a cigar around :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I own both, have used both extensively, and prefer the Palio. Sharper cut, and much more durable (I have broken 2 XiKars, never had a Palio break). 

Not a hater, the Xikars are very good cutters....and the Palios are great cutters.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

I own both, and I cant tell you where my Xikar is, because I havent looked for it since I started using my Palio.

As far as getting a clean cut, Palio hands down. As far as ease of use, it will vary from person to person, but I prefer the Palio for me it's easier to handle.

My vote pick up a Palio.

If I lost my Palio, I would buy another one without hesitation.


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

I bought a Xikar about 6 years ago because it looked cool. I bought my first Palio about 5 years ago because I heard good things about it. They're both excellent cutters, but I've never pinched my finger using a Palio.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

I also own both. Like many I started with the Xikar and then got the Palio.

For "cool" factor the Xikar wins hands down. It doesn't look like any other cutter out there. The reason I ran out and bought one was because I saw Lex Luthor using it in the last _Superman_ movie and though it looked really cool. The Palio IMO doesn't look all that different from the cheap-o black cutter you can buy anywhere.

This being said, I haven't used my Xikar since I bought a Palio. The Palio goes through a cigar cap like a hot knife through butter. My Xikar wasn't nearly as sharp and would often pinch the cap a bit often causing it to unravel a bit. I also found the shape a little akward to hold with the Xikar.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

You mean the Carbon Fiber and Burlwood aren't cool looking?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

have both, prefer Palio, as form follows function.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

I swear I saw the dead horse lying around here somewhere....




















:r

Seriously: used and owned both, only use the Palio anymore regardless of situation, vitola, or expected bling factor. I mean, really, I have little need to present with bling around non-smokers, who are more often likely to brag about this amazing Cohibo they had down in Cabo in college rather than compliment me on my choice of cutting device :ss


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

Have both, no question Palio > Xikar.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Palio.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I have to concentrate harder to get a straight cut with a xikar. Takes me more time to make sure it's straight and the force applied is linear.


----------



## Racer3 (Nov 27, 2006)

Have both. I prefer the Palio simply because the Xikar takes some getting used to and it just feels awkward to me.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Have used both, like the look of both but it comes down to performance. My Xikar got dull, quick. I know they will sharpen it for you but then you have to go through the hassle of sending it in. I've used the Palio and have never had a problem. Liked it enough and got sick of the dullness of my Xikar that I bought a Palio of my own last week. They are both great cutters, but I give the Palio the edge for being sharper


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Own both, like both, but the Palio ROCKS! The standard black Palio lookszlike a beefed up $6 cutter. Then you use it and realize it's about as close to a cheapo cutter as a chain saw is to a butter knife.


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a xikar....imo, it feels awkward cutting cigars...i just ordered a palio


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

After reading this thread... I think I'll have to pick up a Palio (after the tax return that is)

Right now I have a cheapie but it works ok.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I own a Xikar but have used a Palio, and it is by far a better cutter IMHO. The Xikar is a good cutter, but the Palio is just more comfortabel to use to me.


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Own both. LOVE both. Up until I picked up my Xikar, I used my Cuban Crafters cutter (which I still love). Maybe it was the novelty of it but I used my Xikar almost exclusively after that.

That is until I landed me a Palio. It shears the cigar like a hot knife through softened butter. I mean it, too. But I continue to oscillate between my Xikar and my Palio like a child of divorce on weekly visitations. It's kind of fun owning both - variety is the spice of life!

The thing that impresses me the most about Xikar though, is the warranty and how strongly they stand behind it. It's a huge selling point for me.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

I own a Xikar and several other cutters but have used the Palio. The Palio gives a cleaner edge and is easier to control than the Xikar. In terms of durability I have no data.

I actually prefer my classic oval double guillotine cutter in full metal to the Xikar because I can control it better. It also has more bling than the Xikar and comes in a nice leather case, the whole thing for ten bucks. Cuts just as well as the xikar.

What I don't see is why you need an even better cut. I have never damaged a cigar with any cutter in more than 10 years of smoking. They also all smoked fine, no matter which cutter I used. The point of where there is a need for a better cutter is at around $10. After that the rest is just ergonomic preference or design preference.

So, essentially, the discussion of which cutter is better -Palio or Xikar- is pointless because even a lesser cutter gets the job done just fine. There is no real advantage to having an even cleaner cut. It doesn't smoke better, it doesn't necessarily look better (your mouth can't see) and it doesn't feel better in your mouth.

A xikar does not cut better than my $10 cutter and the $10 cutter actually looks better and has better ergonomics in my book. A Palio looks about as good, has similar ergonomics and does cut better. However, if you need a Palio to not butcher your cigars you should work on your technique. Whether the Palio is worth 3 to 6 times the price of the $10 cutter in objective terms is thus very questionable.

It must be a psychological thing where you just need to have whatever is best. I would also buy a Porsche if I had the money even though I cannot drive it here as it was intended to be driven. But even if I had the cash to buy a Lambo or Ferrari I would not buy that because the roads are simply to fricking miserable.

Till


----------

